# How come stuff like this never happens to me?



## macfixer01 (Mar 21, 2014)

Scrap metal find turns out to be $33 million Faberge golden egg


http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/20/world/faberge-third-imperial-egg/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2014)

Because after testing we may have dissolved it and never knew what we had.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 21, 2014)

You have to ask yourself...
Why should it happen to you and change your life?


----------



## rickbb (Mar 21, 2014)

If you're like me you don't have the $14,000 to buy a scrap egg with in the first place.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 21, 2014)

I have to say at least a great work of art didn't end up in the melting pot, for the at least we should be grateful.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 21, 2014)

rickbb said:


> If you're like me you don't have the $14,000 to buy a scrap egg with in the first place.




that was my answer LOL

one lucky SOB though


----------



## MysticColby (Mar 26, 2014)

I always see people come on here and ask "I just found my great-great-grandmother's gold engagement ring ... how do I refine the gold out of this?", and everyone says "It probably has more than intrinsic value, you should sell it as is" - it's things like this egg that drive home that point.


----------

